

The Buffett Formula – How To Get Smarter - armansu
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2013/05/the-buffett-formula-how-to-get-smarter/

======
mimog
So, get smarter by reading a lot and thinking a lot. What a scoop!

------
Expez
tl;dr: read 750 to 1000 pages per day and think deeply about what you read.

Easy!

------
sireat
How do you qualify smarts?

I read massive quantities both technical and fiction and have done so for past
30+ years, but I feel the more I read the more I learn how little I know and
time is running out.

